# Process to go from Temporal to Permanent Residence Visa



## Msbaue (May 1, 2019)

Hi Our Temporary Residence Visa which we’ve renewed and had for 4 years is about to expire. Can anyone provide a link with an example of how to complete the convert/exchange to a Permanent Residence Visa application.I’ve reviewed the MX immigration website and have attempted to google translate the questions but they’re a bit confusing. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I’m not worried about the income part of it - just choosing the correct application form & choosing the correct questions in the drop-down boxes to complete. Thanking you in advance for you help!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You do not have to prove income. Why not just go to INM, within the 30 days before expiration, with the usual ID documents and copies, and I am sure they will help you. There is nothing complicated about it.


----------

